# Our Sweet Fozzie Bear



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Fozzie!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that your Fozzie is gone. Please know that we are here to support you. Post some pictures and stories about your boy, when you're up to it. It is never easy to say goodbye, sleep softly sweet boy!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry Fozzie is gone. Goldens are amazing and they do become a part of us. He is feel from that evil disease and watching over you and your family now. The pain and sadness is unbelievable. We lost our Emmy to hemangiosarcoma in April. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am deeply sorry for your loss of sweet Fozzie Bear. He was beautiful boy. How hard is to watch them being taken from us, cancer is a true evil. So many lost their fight to it, I hope one day they will find a cure. Your sweet Fozzie Bear is healthy again, playing and running with his brother and many others. His pain is over know, yours will take some time to vanish. I know the way you lost him was terrified but hope in time those images will fade and beautiful memories will replaced today's ones. Thinking of you today.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy, in hearts of your family you will live forever.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost your sweet Fozzie. Run free beautiful boy, he will always be watching over you and your family!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to read your Fozzie is gone.

Sleep softly Fozzie.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry you and he had to go through that.... 

As I said on the other thread.... we went through a close enough situation to yours with our Sammy. And it's something I never ever want to repeat. It's why I was pushing so hard for ultrasound and why your vet should have.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry! Poor Fozzie!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Fozzie...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to read you lost your beloved boy. RIP Fozzie Bear


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have lost your beautiful boy, Fozzie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Fozzy. May your heart be comforted by all your sweet memories thru the years.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry that you lost Fozzie to this retched disease. We lost our Millie the same way, as have many others here. Hopefully one day there will be a cure for all living things from this monster.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Fozzie, and under such sad circumstances - he will now be running free from any pain with his brother

Sleep softly Fozzie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozzie Bear*



fozziesmom said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I write this message. After only a 2-month illness, our beloved Fozzie died last night from hemangiosarcoma. He had been getting progressively worse, and was being treated with prednisone. His breathing became labored last night, and he was crying out slightly, so we knew we had to take him to the emergency vet. That, and when I looked at his gums, they were pale white. As we were trying to get him to the car, he collapsed and died on the floor. It was awful.
> 
> I don't think he wanted us to have to make the awful decision to put him down. These golden angels become such a part of us, and it is so hard to let them go. At least he's not suffering anymore. What an awful disease cancer is!
> 
> ...


My Heart Goes Out to you! I know Fozzie Bear and Gallagher are together playing with my Smooch and Snobear. Hemangio took Smooch and Snobear, too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How you get through these first few days? Everything I do or see reminds me of him. I keep hearing him walking around my house or see him laying in his favorite spots. I miss you sweet boy...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Fozzie. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Our vet absolutely followed our wishes. I would never in my wildest dreams have second guessed him. We have absolute faith in him. It won't bring Fozzie back, anyway. or would it have changed the outcome.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Fozzie. My five golden "angel babies" were there to meet him at the bridge, along with many others. He will never be alone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> How you get through these first few days? Everything I do or see reminds me of him. I keep hearing him walking around my house or see him laying in his favorite spots. I miss you sweet boy...


First few days are the hardest, take one step at the time, sometimes one minute at the time. You can check Grief support section to read some others experience. Mine is not really helpful to share, after 14 months I still have hard days when the pain is the same like that day. I am thinking of you and sending my prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We are up north at our cottage this weekend, for the first time since Fozzie died. I knew it would be hard, because this was his favorite place to be. I was doing okay until I looked on the floor, and there was his basket of toys, including his beloved splash balls that he loved to take in the water.. I guess part of all of this is getting through all the firsts. My next big hurdle is picking up his remains at the Emergency Vet Early next week. I sure hope I can get through it without totally losing it.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Wishing you prayers. I lost two of my Goldens back to back with the same disease. One we did surgery and chemo the other he had it spread everywhere. We took him home and loved on him for an extra two weeks. He woke up in the middle of the night, stood up in bed and then collapse taking two last breathes. The disease is very cruel and it is a shame it robs so many of our goldens.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> We are up north at our cottage this weekend, for the first time since Fozzie died. I knew it would be hard, because this was his favorite place to be. I was doing okay until I looked on the floor, and there was his basket of toys, including his beloved splash balls that he loved to take in the water.. I guess part of all of this is getting through all the firsts. My next big hurdle is picking up his remains at the Emergency Vet Early next week. I sure hope I can get through it without totally losing it.


All the firsts are always hard. And then sudden finds, a ball hidden under a bed, hair on the clothes, a photo in wrong folder on computer... I learnt to look at them as signs. Beautiful messages that my Buddy is watching over me and he wants me to know that he is ok.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Fozzie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that I missed this until just now! Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Yes all the firsts are so terrible. It was very hard when we lost Di and Golda, to pick up their ashes. Yes you want them back with you, but it's so terrible that it's their ashes. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers at this terrible time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It was two months yesterday since Fozzie died. Things are a little better, but I am still very weepy. I think the anniversaries will always be hard. Our house is so empty without him! We have been discussing whether to get a puppy again, or go through a golden rescue. We got both Gallagher and Fozzie as puppies, but we are not sure we have the energy to do that again. I think a rescue may be the way to go this time. What does everyone think?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My heart breaks for what you went through. Even his name - Fozzie - was adorable.

You should get another Golden for sure. Puppy or rescue, he (she) will fill you up with happiness and love like Fozzie did.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, thanks, Goldy1. He really was a sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you. Glad that things are a little better for you and you're so right when you say that the anniversaries will always be hard.

I think another golden definitely will help to heal your heart a little whenever you feel ready


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> It was two months yesterday since Fozzie died. Things are a little better, but I am still very weepy. I think the anniversaries will always be hard. Our house is so empty without him! We have been discussing whether to get a puppy again, or go through a golden rescue. We got both Gallagher and Fozzie as puppies, but we are not sure we have the energy to do that again. I think a rescue may be the way to go this time. What does everyone think?


It takes time to feel better but every small step is moving forward. I am glad you are thinking of having another one. What ever you choose your boys will be happy and honored with your decision.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*

Fozziesmom

I know how much you miss Fozzie and Gallagher. I think a rescue is a wonderful idea!
All three times my hubby and I have rescued/ or adopted, we adopted a dog between 16 months and 2 or 3 years old. It has worked out so beautifully.
We didn't want to go through the puppy raising, again!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

There is only one problem. My husband tells me he's not going to be ready for another one for a long time. I guess I'll have to work on him. Does anyone know if one Golden rescue in Michigan is better to work with than the other?


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry for your loss. i think a new pup will be just what the doctor ordered, not as a replacement, but as a new family member. as for a rescue in mi. i prefer great lakes golden rescue imho


----------

